
Reducing Asynchronous Miscommunication - lukethomas
https://www.friday.app/asynchronous-miscommunication
======
chrisma0
Tip #1 includes the example of "Your boss just threw you a curveball and you
have no idea what to say", tip #3 is to use emojis and gifs, especially to
avoid misinterpretations. Do people send gifs to their curve-ball throwing
bosses? :) (Also I feel that emojis might actually lead to _more_
misinterpretations in async communications.)

